# dr michael bowers lake



## mikesr (May 30, 2012)

has anyone ever fished here was thinking of trying for cats


----------



## mikesr (May 30, 2012)

any advise on the catfishing there?????????????


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

like any old pay pond, there are still a few nice cats in there, just have to weed through the smaller ones to find them, channels and every once in a while the lake will give up a flathead. It is loaded with carp though, big ones!! so if your fishing it, Id throw a rod out with a doughball or nightcrawler and the other for cats. you can access most of the lake from shore so keep moving around tll you find some fish. its a nice clean place to fish so please pick up after yourself and the few others who didnt before you. 
Salmonid


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Good channel cats in there! Seen some real nice fat head flat heads too! Also great for crappie!!! 

Loaded with gills, throw a small jig and pull a few out. Then put a live one on a slip bobber about 4' down. Throw another gill cut up on bottom. Sit back and wait . . .


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Definitely loaded with carp. I finally fished there a couple weeks ago and had carp splashing all over my bait. Caught 6 fish in just a couple of hours, but they were all on the small side. I did see a couple bigger ones swimming around. The water is crystal clear and deep, though, which makes it a bit more of a challenge.

Anyone know if you're allowed to fish at night there?


----------



## RCall (May 30, 2012)

cwcarper said:


> Anyone know if you're allowed to fish at night there?


Thats a negative. I was misinformed that you could 2 years ago and in turn misinformed my cousin.EPD approached him around 2am and informed him the park was an Englewood City Park not a Metro Park and it is unlawful to be in the park after dark. The metro parks do have some responsibility for the bike path maintenance though.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I just fished that lake for the first time last year. Very nice place. It is quiet and seemed to be pretty clean for a public park. I never caught anything in the lake but I did see lots iof nice sized fish in there. As was already mentioned it was loaded with carp. When I was there I was bass fishing and didn't catch anything. I didn't know you couldn't park there at night though. I met a buddy of mine there and we would parked both our cars in the lot from about 10pm -3am. we used the park to access the Stillwater and catfish at night. I think we fished there 2-3 times last year and never heard from EPD. Maybe I'll see if I can ask someone down there who knows for sure before we fish there at night again.


----------



## mikesr (May 30, 2012)

thanks for input guys im definatly going to try that place out went to taylorsville dam last night got tore up by the turtles never been to good at lake fishing for cats but only one way to get better


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i have fished there at night before and didnt have any problems. If you try it just dont build a fire and pick up all of your trash.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I just fished it tonight for about a n hour before going back to work. iwas fishing for carp with corn but i had no luck. I did ask an EPD officer about fidhing after dark and he confirmed that it isn't allowed. there were a few people walking in to fish as i was leaving around 10pm. so people do fish after dark anyway.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Any bass in this lake?

D.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes, there are LM bass in Dr Michael Bowers Lake.


----------

